# JPEG-Layout richtig codieren



## Thorsten-AWZ (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem:

ich kann layouts mithilfe eines photoprogrammes erstellen. aber mein problem liegt in der richtigen codierung. kann mir da jemand helfen ?

mfg


----------



## Maik (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

mit welchem "Photoprogramm" erstellst du denn die Layouts?

Bietet diese Anwendung eine "Exportfunktion", bei der ein HTML-Code generiert wird?

Und was verstehst du unter einer richtigen Codierung bzw. wo soll dir konkret geholfen werden?


----------

